# Our Troops



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cindy Sheehan asked President Bush, "Why did my son have to die in
Iraq?" 
Another mother asked President Kennedy, "Why did my son have to die in
Viet Nam?" 
Another mother asked President Truman, "Why did my son have to die in Korea?
Another mother asked President F.D. Roosevelt, "Why did my son have to
die at Iwo Jima?" 
Another mother asked President W. Wilson, "Why did my son have to die on the
battlefield of France?" 
Yet another mother asked President Lincoln, "Why did my son have to die at
Gettysburg?" 
And yet another mother asked President G. Washington, "Why did my son
have to die near Valley Forge?"
Then long, long ago, a mother asked, "Heavenly Father, why did my Son have
to die on a cross outside of Jerusalem?" 
The answers to all these are s! imilar -- "that others may have life and
dwell in peace, happiness and freedom." 
This was emailed to me with no author and I thought the magnitude and the
simplicity were awesome ..

*IF YOU DON'T STAND BEHIND OUR TROOPS,
PLEASE, FEEL FREE TO STAND IN FRONT OF THEM !!!
*


----------

